# Landcut Trip - 04/23-25



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Had a great time with good friends in the Landcut this weekend. Weather was all over the place, but generally nice. Friday afternoon had some success fishing the ditch with one of our guys landing his personal best 27.5" sow. She was gut hooked unfortunately and did not survive. Another one of our guys caught a nice 23" red as well and a nice tide runner trout was thrown into the bag. Of course, Friday night under the lights was like shooting fish in a barrel...or rather...putting fish in the big blue barrel for live keeping. Saturday morning, I managed an 18", 19", and 20" trout on a glow gulp shrimp under a Cajun Thunder float. That was it for the boat fishing. And of course, again, on Saturday night, the fishing under the lights was good with one of our guys landing a nice 23" trout and a whole bunch of 16-18" trout landed. Overall a great trip with great friends in a great place. Can't wait until next time.


----------

